# Post a picture of your dog dirty!



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Naira said:


> Let's face it. Life is too short to miss out rolling in the mud. If she wants to get dirty, let's get dirty! Post a picture of your dirty dog



Forgot the picture lol


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I will do anything to see that tailwagging!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly doesn't have many opportunities to get dirty..... except when she's found a Gopher hole !!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You couldn't tell if my silver or black were dirty, and that is by design ha ha, are you jealous?


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Haha it all has its pros and cons.  my black toy poodle was just as dirty as my cream mini, I just couldn't see it. Yuck haha.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Not sure if you can see this since the culprit was on the run... but Gixxer found a nice cut grass pile in the backyard that was left. He went to town, mud & grass an everywhere plus his infamous pee feet. Sighh... lol

Bonus picture: His accomplice Penny & her sexy dirt beard. 
Never a dull moment with these 2!!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Nico is black (now with lots of gray hair) but you can tell when she's dirty! 
She also doesn't care to "pose" for a camera :aetsch:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so this is my first poodle Carmel but it's the only picture I have of a dirty poodle lol. He decided he wanted to dig in mud one day. My Tpoos that I have now are to prissy to do something like that lol.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ya'll got nothing on Sulo! :aetsch:




> Sand. Litter. Mud. Water. Only the Avatar can master all four elements and bring balance to the world.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Lmao I love all these pictures of dogs just being dogs. I have to admit..mud is a wholllleeeeeee different story than dirt. I had quite a time getting all that mud off


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol @ the avatar! I want to know how long clean up was for these dirty cuties!!? Worth it still I bet.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

This was taken after a very successful day in the rain. Well, from Blue's viewpoint, anyway. I wasn't quite as happy. Jazz was just as bad, but, as other owners of black dogs have pointed out, it isn't obvious.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll play along. Pre-groom, 3 weeks w/o a bath. He had been helping me clean crates. Trust me when I tell you there was red mud that ran out into the tub


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo at the beach last year.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

So after washing Gix last night I fed him & let him outside early this a.m. I must have fallen asleep because out of nowhere it was pouring rain. I looked out of the window & this is what I saw.... sighhh. I felt bad for him until I found a nice mud hole he made outside too. Smh... He gave him self a nice white to brown "ombre" look lol


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Daphne after playing outside.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I don't have a picture of Chanter but let me tell you: we went to the park and he ran and his face lit up like a Christmas tree when we saw all the puddles. He ran through each and every one of them. I am so glad I didn't give him a bath last night!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my dirty Cammie. The first two show her playing with her friend Dunkin. The second two show the results of playing with Dunkin. The final two show her dirty feet after wading into the pond.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Home from Sleep away Camp!!
Brandon went camp for 12 nights. Now he's sleeping with his head in my lap.
My husband is not well and we had lots of places to go, and doctors to see. But now home because there's no place like home!! I missed him so.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

peppersb said:


> ...The second two show the results of playing with Dunkin. The final two show her dirty feet after wading into the pond.


I have been really loving the photos of all the poodles after they act like dogs and get dirty! 

Peppersb, your photo of Cammie by her dish made really me laugh!! So adorably filthy! lol!


----------

